# Nikon FM10: Fix it or get a new camera?



## kidsplayingsoccer (Feb 23, 2011)

I've had my Nikon FM10 for almost 10 years and it has never done me wrong.  Recently, however, I accidentally left it on the foot of my bed when I was going to sleep.  It fell off in the middle of the night and the lens snapped off.  

My question is, should I get it fixed or invest in a more durable 35mm camera?  I'm not necessarily looking for something more up-to-date.  I love the entirely-manual nature of the FM10 and would like to keep my photography experience that way.  I just don't know if it'd be worth it to repair the camera when it may break again.  

Any advice on the matter (including info on other cameras that might be more durable) would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks!


----------



## compur (Feb 23, 2011)

kidsplayingsoccer said:


> My question is, should I get it fixed or invest in a more durable 35mm camera?



Professional repair of most film SLRs does not usually make economic sense these days unless the repair
is very minor or the value of the camera is great.  Neither seem to be the case here.

There are plenty of more robust cameras available but it's still not a good idea to drop them as something
is still liable to break if you do.  More robust cameras are also heavier which makes for a bigger splat when
they meet a hard surface.  But, I've seen many of the earlier metal-bodied Nikons and Nikkormats continue 
to to be functional despite big dents on them so that might be a way to go if you are prone to dropping
cameras.  Of course, there are also built-like-a-tank cameras from other manufacturers as well that were 
made in the 1950s-70s or so.


----------



## kidsplayingsoccer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.  Yeah, that's what I was thinking, too.  Do you happen to have the names of any of these cameras?  Something with a good light meter is a plus.


----------



## compur (Feb 23, 2011)

The most robust of the Nikon line are the Nikkormats aka Nikomats (any model) and the 
Nikon F series: F, F2, F3, F4, etc

Not quite as robust but with good metering are the FM, FM2, FE, FE2 and FA.

The FM and FM2 are most like your FM10 but with sturdier construction.  They have 
metered-manual exposure (you set aperture & shutter speed based on meter reading). 
The FE, FE2 and FA also provide one or more auto-exposure modes.


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 23, 2011)

Near mint Nikon FM's sell for around $50 on ebay.  They're basically all-metal versions of your FM10, the only functional difference being the max shutter speed (1/1000th on an fm, 1/2000 on an fm10).

You might also consider a Nikon FE, which cost about the same, and adds "A" mode.  

Then there's the FM2 and FE2, which cost about twice as much (around $100).  They have a max shutter speed of 1/4000

A lot of people also like the F2AS, but it cost $250 or more.

I personally would suggest picking up an F100, they're selling for around $175 these days; and it's arguably the best nikon SLR ever made (besides the F6).


----------



## formerpro (Mar 1, 2011)

If its' for the sentimental value, have it repaired, but be forewarned, it will cost you. Otherwise, replace it with a similar camera, (for less money than a repair, usually), from a reputable dealer who has thoroughly checked it out and will give you a warranty. An on-line deal is not always a deal when you have to replace seals and cushions and have it serviced before being able to use it.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 1, 2011)

formerpro said:


> If its' for the sentimental value, have it repaired, but be forewarned, it will cost you. Otherwise, replace it with a similar camera, (for less money than a repair, usually), from a reputable dealer who has thoroughly checked it out and will give you a warranty. An on-line deal is not always a deal when you have to replace seals and cushions and have it serviced before being able to use it.


 
If you buy from an ebay seller that has a return policy you won't have to worry about getting screwed on an online deal. Heck, even if they don't have a return policy but sell you something broken that wasn't listed as "for parts not working" ebay/paypal will force them to accept a return. 

I've purchased dozens of nikon slr cameras on ebay and I've never been ripped off.  They all either worked as described, and the few that didn't I was able to return it to the seller without incident.  Replacing cushions and seals is extremely easy and cheap to do yourself, and there's not much else that can go wrong.  

The only nikons that ever seem to have any problems are the ones with 1st-gen LCD screens which can fade or bleed (F3 and F4), I'd also be weary of F2's and F's with the older metered finders.  But the FM and FEs are extremely reliable.


----------



## formerpro (Mar 2, 2011)

[/QUOTE]If you buy from an ebay seller that has a return policy you won't have to worry about getting screwed on an online deal. Heck, even if they don't have a return policy but sell you something broken that wasn't listed as "for parts not working" ebay/paypal will force them to accept a return. 

I've purchased dozens of nikon slr cameras on ebay and I've never been ripped off.  They all either worked as described, and the few that didn't I was able to return it to the seller without incident.  Replacing cushions and seals is extremely easy and cheap to do yourself, and there's not much else that can go wrong.  

The only nikons that ever seem to have any problems are the ones with 1st-gen LCD screens which can fade or bleed (F3 and F4), I'd also be weary of F2's and F's with the older metered finders.  But the FM and FEs are extremely reliable.[/QUOTE]

True. But why? _Buy once, cry once_. If you purchased from a dealer, they would already know the status of the camera and either replace the seals themselves or advise you about it or any other problems. If you are left to your own devices, such as buying from eBay, there is going to be a time lag between the purchase and replacing something like the seals. By that time, there could be another more serious problem that you were unaware of. If memory serves me correctly, eBay gives you 45 days from time of payment to get a refund, after that its' caveat emptor. Remember, the time starts when you pay for it. If it takes the seller two weeks to get the item to you, and another two weeks to get replacement seals and install them, you only have two more weeks to determine if the camera is working properly. Add in the processing time for the film and you could quickly lose that claim window. 

I do agree that some eBay sellers have return policies, but many don't and sell "as-is" only. And I, too, have purchased gear on eBay. But once again, know your seller. Are they a real store-front camera shop who also deals on eBay? Or are they Billy Bob who lurks at flea markets buying other peoples problems and pawning them off on the unsuspecting?


----------



## ghache (Mar 2, 2011)

I got a mint condition FE for 99$ freee shipping from ebay, ni scratch at all, brand new mirror foam, door seals and foam, came with manual and all the accessories, so i suspect you can get one in decend shape for around 50-100.


----------



## kshapero (Mar 22, 2011)

I say keep it and call Pete Smith of Nikonsmith. He is a great repairman.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 22, 2011)

> True. But why? _Buy once, cry once_. If you purchased from a dealer, they would already know the status of the camera and either replace the seals themselves or advise you about it or any other problems. If you are left to your own devices, such as buying from eBay, there is going to be a time lag between the purchase and replacing something like the seals. By that time, there could be another more serious problem that you were unaware of. If memory serves me correctly, eBay gives you 45 days from time of payment to get a refund, after that its' caveat emptor. Remember, the time starts when you pay for it. If it takes the seller two weeks to get the item to you, and another two weeks to get replacement seals and install them, you only have two more weeks to determine if the camera is working properly. Add in the processing time for the film and you could quickly lose that claim window.
> 
> I do agree that some eBay sellers have return policies, but many don't and sell "as-is" only. And I, too, have purchased gear on eBay. But once again, know your seller. Are they a real store-front camera shop who also deals on eBay? Or are they Billy Bob who lurks at flea markets buying other peoples problems and pawning them off on the unsuspecting?


Why? Because "dealers" typically charge 50% to 100% more, and you actually a bit less protected--unlike ebay there is no third party guarantee when buying directly from a dealer, and typically the only return they will accept is for store credit and they'll often charge you a restocking fee.  

Buying "as-is" from anybody is risky, and should be avoided--it's not something unique to ebay. You should also not buy from someone that will take over two weeks to ship it to you, ebay's 45 day claim window beats the 30 day return window most stores would offer--even with shipping. 

Often you'll see items listed as "used but fully functional," and then the description says "as-is." In this situation if the item arrives with a functional/non-cosmetic problem the buyer will be rewarded a refund by ebay/paypal in a dispute.  However I still would only buy from auctions that have a return policy--saves you the dispute process.

"billy bob" finding a treasure at a flea market and then selling with a return policy is EXACTLY how you end up with the best gear for the least $$ with the only risk being your time if you should need to return it.


----------



## formerpro (Mar 23, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> > True. But why? _Buy once, cry once_. If you purchased from a dealer, they would already know the status of the camera and either replace the seals themselves or advise you about it or any other problems. If you are left to your own devices, such as buying from eBay, there is going to be a time lag between the purchase and replacing something like the seals. By that time, there could be another more serious problem that you were unaware of. If memory serves me correctly, eBay gives you 45 days from time of payment to get a refund, after that its' caveat emptor. Remember, the time starts when you pay for it. If it takes the seller two weeks to get the item to you, and another two weeks to get replacement seals and install them, you only have two more weeks to determine if the camera is working properly. Add in the processing time for the film and you could quickly lose that claim window.
> >
> > I do agree that some eBay sellers have return policies, but many don't and sell "as-is" only. And I, too, have purchased gear on eBay. But once again, know your seller. Are they a real store-front camera shop who also deals on eBay? Or are they Billy Bob who lurks at flea markets buying other peoples problems and pawning them off on the unsuspecting?
> 
> ...



I guess we will just have to agree to disagree, (at least on my part).


----------



## JohnWatine (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree with formerpro


----------

